# Can someone explain the math (ratings)



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

On my driver summary page, the last "day" i did 11 rides with a total of *4.67* rating

I thought all 11 people were for sure going to give me 5 stars, but now I'm trying to figure out the math here...I would just divide total stars gotten by 11.

So if i got 51 (out of 55 total), *51/11 = 4.63*, and *52/11 = 4.72.* *Neither of these numbers are 4.67*.

I know it totally doesn't matter, and i'm not worried whatsoever about my rating. I'm just really curious about this. thanks


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

@Desert Driver can help you! He's the statistics dude.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Not all riders rate, and some don't rate until weeks later when they launch Uber to request a new ride and are prompted to rate their last ride.

You got three, six or nine ratings.

If three, two were 5 and one was 4.

If six, four were 5 and two were 4.

If nine, six were 5 and three were 4.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> On my driver summary page, the last "day" i did 11 rides with a total of *4.67* rating
> 
> I thought all 11 people were for sure going to give me 5 stars, but now I'm trying to figure out the math here...I would just divide total stars gotten by 11.
> 
> ...


1 gave you 3
Second gave you 4
7 out of 11 gave you 5 stars
2 people didn't rate you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> On my driver summary page, the last "day" i did 11 rides with a total of *4.67* rating
> 
> I thought all 11 people were for sure going to give me 5 stars, but now I'm trying to figure out the math here...I would just divide total stars gotten by 11.
> 
> ...


If you did give 11 rides and if all riders rated you, there is no mathematical means to achieve 4.67.

However, if only 9 of your riders rated you and six of them gave you five stars and three of them gave you four stars, then that's how you ended up with a 4.67 rating.

Now, let's keep in mind that the Uber driver rating system is totally meaningless and so statistically flawed as to be less than useless. See, paxs rate drivers on an interval scale. However, Uber makes it's keep/kill decisions for drivers based on an ordinal scale. Check any first year stats book and you'll understand that there is no means by which you can take interval data, apply it to an ordinal scale, and still have a valid rating tool.

I once got an E-mail from Uber that said "Congratulations! Your driver rating has increased from 4.8 to 4.9. You're one of the highest rated drivers." But because I understand how flawed and meaningless the driver rating system is, Uber may as well have said, "Congratulations! Last week your driver rating was lemon meringue. This week your rating was floor polish. Keep up the good work!"


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

As someone who used to follow rating very close on the old dashboard
(you could do much more on the old one) I can tell you a lot of riders will not rate
you the same day.
Most likely you only got 3 ratings out of the 11.

As mister hammer said probably a 5 , 5 and a 4


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

ahhh yeah that didnt occur to me that some people didnt rate. makes sense, thanks


----------

